# Robotic Prostatectomy code S2900



## ramarshall (Mar 23, 2009)

Need help finding something in writing about the S2900 code.  Some insurance pay, BCBS includes it w/main procedure.  Any info will be helpful. 

Thanks!

Ruth Marshall
Urology Associates of Mobile


----------



## rmiller2012 (Mar 30, 2009)

This code S2900 is a temporary national code and not payable by Medicare.   It is also a code that is only coded in addition to the the main procedure code.  

May I ask why you are using it?


----------



## lang09 (Apr 3, 2009)

*S2900*

A publication called PartBinsider.com  Vol 8 No 34 page 260 has an article about billing for this code.


----------



## dav4code (Oct 28, 2009)

Are there any updates to this? The hospital Here in Davenport is performing robotic prostatectomies. Is there any anesthesia crosswalk?


----------

